# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  ســمن الغنــم من جبــــال صلالة للبياض ولاحلى بشرة ..سر عرايس صلالة طازج واصلي 100%

## بنت الطموح

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


ابتدا من اليوم بوفر لكن من جبال صلالة وبيسوونه مخصوص لي 





سمن الغنم للبياض الطبيعي ..من جبال صلالة اصلي 100% 
بيــــاض طبيعي...سر جمال بنات صلالة .. بيااااااض وعلاج للبشرة ولا اروع 

طااااااازج و جديد 100 % الحين في هاذي الفترة يالسين يسوونه لي 

" أي وحده بتطلب لازم تكون جادة أمـانه خواتي "
وتكتب في الرساله أقسم بالله إني جادة في طلبي 

حصريا سمن الغنم الاصلي صنع ايادي حريم صلالة 100% 
اوفره لكن من جبال صلالة من ناس متخصصه فيه 
ويبت لكن احسن نوع ومن اشهر الحريم اللي يسونه في صلالة 

طبعا بتحصلن وايد في السوق عندهم وبأسعار متفاوته لكن احذرو الغش و اللي مخلوط معاه اشياء . اقصد في سوق صلالة سبحان الله مستوي شرات العسل نادر الاصلي الغير مغشوش ولكن في ناس عندهم ضمير ولله الحمد  :Smile:  

انا ما راح اتكلم عن سمن الغنم لانه غني عن التعريف 
وسون بحث في قوقل وشوفن شكثر يتكلمن عنه الحريم 
طبعا انا بوفره لكن عن طريق ريال ثقه ثقه ثقه وبييب احسن نوع من هناك 
بنات السمن هذا غالي لانه اصلا سمن الغنم غالي ومب بسهوله تحصلونه والريال بيشحنه لي 

وهذا سمن صــلالـــة السمن الطبيعي اللي فوائدة رووعه 
وغنم صلالة تغذيته غير عن اي مكان ثاني  :Smile:  


السمن بيكون في غراش فيمتو نفس هاذي الصورة 
لكن سمن الغنم لونه يختلف عن اللي فالصورة 
اكرر مرة ثانية هذا مب لون سمن الغنم هاذي صورة للتوضيح :Smile:  




فوائد سمن الغنم ((الظفاري)):

1_ يبيض البشرة و يصفيها ويعطيها نضارة صحية وطبيعية 
يشربونه البنات العراس و الحريم فترة النفاس عشان البياض وجمال البشرة و نعومتها

2- خالي من الكلسترول لا تخافن ابداااا وخاصة هذا النوع الاصلي الغير مغشوش 

3- يطول الشعر ويكثفه إذا دهنتي فروة الراس او خلطيته مع زيوت الشعر 
4- اللي يحترق يدهنون جسمه بالسمن وبإذن الله ما يترك الحرق اي اثر 
واللي فيهم حساسية او جفاف فجسمهم يدهنون به 
5- يعالج حب الشباب ايضا 

وعلى فكرة اعرف وايدات يشربنه بس ما يعترفن ههههه يحبن يخلنه سر لعمارهن ^_* وما ينصحن خواتهن في المواضيع بشربه 


طريقة شرب سمن الغنم : أخلطي ملعقتين كبار سمن مع كوب حليب ساخن 
2 كوب في اليوم 
كوب واحد الصبح اول ما تقومين وقبل الافطار 
كوب ثاني قبل ما تنامي بساعه 
ويرجى شربه وهو دافي مايل للحار لا تشربونه بارد ابداا دافي اوكي خواتي .
وتدفئة الجسم جيدا ضرووري 
"هاذي الطريقة الاصلية "
يعني بلاختصار : يكون اول شي تاخذينه اول ما تقومين الصبح واخر شي قبل ما تنامين 


واكرر لكن ادخلن قوقل وشوفن الفوايد وتجارب الحريم
وسمن غنم صلالة هم سر بياض حريم صلالة وهذا سر جمالهن من سنين طوييله 

السمن لا يسبب اي سمنه ابدااا لانه خالي من الكلسترول مثل ما قالو لي واللي بوفره لكن هو الاصلي 100% ونفس سعره في صلالة 
صدقوني مب غالي على فوائدة 
اللي بيعرسن في الصيف لازم ياخذن 3 غرش ويشربنه 3 شهور مثل ما خبرتني الحرمه هذا مثل الكورس و100% بتكوني بيييضا وبتشوفين لونج الطبيعي مع النضارة و نعومة الجسم .

السعر : 200 درهم وهو في غرشة فيمتو او علبة نفس الكمية بالضبط 
وسامحني لو ارتفع سعره او نقص لانه على حسب الموسم  :Frown:  
التوصيل = 30 درهم لجميع الامارات ما عدا الغربية 45 درهم

السمن راح يوصلني تاريخ 28-12-2010 لانه الحين في هاذي الفترة يجهزونه لي 
رجاءا الحجز قبل التاريخ واكرر اللي تبا تشربه 3 شهور يبالها غرشتين او 3 هذا كلام الحرمة اللي من صلالة . 


وثقي تماما انه السمن اللي راح اوفره اصلي اصلي اصلي وهو السمن اللي يستعملوه للعرايس  :Smile:  


وهذا اقتباس من أحد المنتديات 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> كيفكم صبايا وشو اخبار البشره وياكم 
> 
> 
> بصراحه وقبل ما ادش ع الموضوع بخبركم شي ان انا عندي هوس فضيع جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا بالبياض والاهتمام بالبشره وما بقيت شي ما سويته ما عدا خلطات الكريمات سربعة المفعول لانها مدمره وبدون جدال 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وما احلل لاي وحده تقلد بضاعتي 
وشكرا للجميع

الله يوفقكن خواتي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## بنوتة فراولة

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## لمسة الاناقه

موفقه يالبدره

----------


## بنت الطموح

شكرا خواتي 
الله يوفقكن جميعا

----------


## بنت الطموح

السمن ممتاز لا يفوتكن يا الجميلات  :Smile:

----------


## (أم منصور)

بالتوفيج

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## ^ روح ^

موفقة اختى

----------


## جـورية العين

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

شكرا حبيباتي 
الله يوفقكن

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## @أم حمودي@

@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## إيمان العلي

الله يووفقج يالغلاااا

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
-
أستغفر الله

----------


## AL WAFA

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
-
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## @أم حمودي@

#######################

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 


أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

مووووووووووفقه حبيبتي ^^

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

ويوفقج إن شاء الله يا الغالية

----------


## Miss-D&G

يا حبيبتى كان فى موضوع كبييييييييييير جدا عن السمن دا وفى بنات تعبت منه وفى ناس كانت بتموت من الطعم الوحش وفى الاخر كله طله خرابيط 

وعلى فكره دا خطر جدا لانك بتشربى سمن صافى يعنى ممكن يعمل لا قدر الله تصلب شرايين فى وقت قصير لانهم بيحذروا من الكميات القليله اللى بنشوى بيها الاكل فما بالك بكوب سمنه صباحا ومساءا 

اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد

منقوووووووووووووول هااا شو قولكم

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## Miss-D&G

جفت في اول منتدى وثاني رد الصراحه زياااغ

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

> جفت في اول منتدى وثاني رد الصراحه زياااغ


فديتج سمن عن سمن يفرق 
وسمن غنم صلالة هو الاصلي وهو اللي ينشرب وخالي من الكلسترول واسالي الجميع ^_* 
والحريم يشربنه من زمن يداتهن وقبل 
واستفسري

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

> يا حبيبتى كان فى موضوع كبييييييييييير جدا عن السمن دا وفى بنات تعبت منه وفى ناس كانت بتموت من الطعم الوحش وفى الاخر كله طله خرابيط 
> 
> وعلى فكره دا خطر جدا لانك بتشربى سمن صافى يعنى ممكن يعمل لا قدر الله تصلب شرايين فى وقت قصير لانهم بيحذروا من الكميات القليله اللى بنشوى بيها الاكل فما بالك بكوب سمنه صباحا ومساءا 
> 
> اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد
> 
> منقوووووووووووووول هااا شو قولكم


اكيد السمن هذا مغشوش 
لانه في ناس يخلطونه مع زيوت و في ناس يخلطونه مع سمن البقر 
اما سمن غنم صلالة الاصلي اللي يشربونه للتبيض ابداا ما فيه اي خطورة 
واسالي بنات صلالة بنات البدو ^_* هن بيردن عليج

----------


## بنت الطموح

هههههه بنات لا تتخبلن وتشربن الغرشة 

الطريقة الصحيحة هي اللي كتبتها في الموضوع وعلى ضمانتي  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله

----------


## هايدي 22

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## بنت الطموح

جميعا إن شاء الله  :Smile:  
آمين يا رب

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

.
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

------------

----------


## لابسه شباصه

مووووووووووووووووووووووووووفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

مشكورة حبوبه 
الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله .. استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

.استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

.

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله

----------


## تاجرة عادية

عندي منه .. وصدقج يستخدم للبشررره ررررهيب ..... 

حرمه يابته لنااا ...

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

> عندي منه .. وصدقج يستخدم للبشررره ررررهيب ..... 
> 
> حرمه يابته لنااا ...


تسلمين حبيبتي 
وهو فعلا ما شي احلى منه وانا جربته وفعلا تحسين انه يغذيج ويفيد جسمج

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله ..

----------


## بنت الطموح

..استغفر الله ..

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله .

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

.

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

-

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

..

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## Bint Al Ali

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ، 

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفــــــــــــع للرفــــــــــــع للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفــــــــــــع للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## بنت الطموح

--للرفــــــــــــع للرفــــــــــــع--

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفرالله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفرالله ,,

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفــع للرفــع للرفــع

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفــع للرفــع للرفــع

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفــع ..

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفـــــــــــــع

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفـــــــــــــع 
للرفـــــــــــــع 
للرفـــــــــــــع 
للرفـــــــــــــع

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفـــــــــــــع 
للرفـــــــــــــع 
:

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفـــــــــــــع 
للرفـــــــــــــع 
للرفـــــــــــــع 
للرفـــــــــــــع 
=

----------


## إنتصار

بالتوفيج

----------


## بنت الطموح

شكرا حبوبه 
الله يوفقج

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## DKNY

بالتوفيق ...

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## عــ وردة ــمر

رفــــــــــــــــــــــع لعيونج الحلوة

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

تسلمين حبيبتي عالرفع

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## عطر 77

اخاف اشربة وامتن

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

> اخاف اشربة وامتن


سمن الغنم ابداا ما يمتن ابحثي واسالي عنه 
السمن الظفاري غير مب اي سمن  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## عاشقة صلاله

من مجربه والله العظيم خيال غير اللي شفتهم بعيوني جارتي خذته كورس 3 اشهر ورب الكعبه قدام عيوني وصباح وليل تشرب ف كوب كبير وتحط ملعقتين او ثلاث من سمن الغنم وهو ساخن والله يوم عرسها ماشبعت عيوني منها

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

> من مجربه والله العظيم خيال غير اللي شفتهم بعيوني جارتي خذته كورس 3 اشهر ورب الكعبه قدام عيوني وصباح وليل تشرب ف كوب كبير وتحط ملعقتين او ثلاث من سمن الغنم وهو ساخن والله يوم عرسها ماشبعت عيوني منها


ما شاء الله 
وفعلا كلامج صحيح 
انا بنفسي شربته شهر واحد فقط ولون جسمي تفتح ولله الحمد
وفعلا هو لازم تشربين 3 غرش كل يوم كاسين عشان تشوفين البياض الحلو و الملحوظ 
الحمدلله هذا السمن نعمه والله

----------


## النرجس

ما شاء الله بضاعة ممتازه 

ربي يوفقج

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

> ما شاء الله بضاعة ممتازه 
> 
> ربي يوفقج


تسلمين يا الطيبة 
الله يوفقج ويسعدج دوم ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
.

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

-أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

=

----------


## بنت الطموح

@أستغفر الله @

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
--

----------


## 3yoOon

up 4 u

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

..أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

..أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
...

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
....

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
.

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

..
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

===
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
===

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
...

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## يسمينا

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

-
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
--

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
.,.

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
--..

----------


## بنت الطموح

.
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

>>أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
>

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
>
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
...

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

----أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

............

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
..
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
...

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
!

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

------------------

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
>>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم 
>>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
>

----------


## ام غايوتى



----------


## بنت الطموح

up up up up up up

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## جرح صامت

ما شالله تميزتي وربي يوفقج يارب

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه

----------


## بنت الطموح

> ما شالله تميزتي وربي يوفقج يارب


آمين يا رب ويوفقج إن شاء الله يا الغالية 
وهذا بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه 
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه 
!

----------


## بنت الطموح

!أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه !

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه 
,,,

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

---------

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@@@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
.

----------


## الجـــوري@

الحمد لله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

up up up up up up up up up up

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
.

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## الخط الساحر

موفقة

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
>

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
-

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
>
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## أسيرة الامارات

الله يوفقج أختي في تجارتــج

ودوومج متميزة ربيعاتي من كثر ما يمدحونج تشجعت إني أتعامل وياج ،،،

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## ام شموخـ

السلام عليكم اختي لو سمحتي انا يديده توني مسجله فالمنتدى والله عسبة سمن الغنم تكفيييييييييييييين ابااااه بس شلووون تعطيني رقمج؟

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

راسلتج حبوبه

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## miss_layali

قريت عنه وايد
ربي يوفقج

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

.

----------


## بنت الطموح

آمين يا رب 
ويوفق الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## ام شموخـ

فدييتج بنت الطموووح تكفييين ردي علي بسرررعه عسبة السمن من اول ماقريت الموضوووع وانا احلم فيه هع ..

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## or_nahyan

بالتوفيق يالغاليه

----------


## بنت الطموح

> فدييتج بنت الطموووح تكفييين ردي علي بسرررعه عسبة السمن من اول ماقريت الموضوووع وانا احلم فيه هع ..


jتم الرد حبوبه ^_*

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

..

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

.

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

..

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

!

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

--

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

!!

----------


## الغزال ش

Uuuuuup

----------


## المياسهــ

بالتوفيج وانشالله نتوفج ويعتدل الحال وناخذ عنج 4 غرش قولي آمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

> بالتوفيج وانشالله نتوفج ويعتدل الحال وناخذ عنج 4 غرش قولي آمين


إن شاء الله يا رب 
واتمنى ارخص من سعره عشان يكون ارخص وافضل جوده 
وهو موجود فاي وقت حبيتي 
الله يوفقج

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## ●◦ٱڷغنوجه◦●

بس ختيه السمن عقولة ابوي يضر كثرته
مايسوي كوليسترول وهالخربطان؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا طرشت مسج لربيعتي اتخبرها اذا صج ولا ههههههههه هي من عمان قالت بتسأل وبترد 
حمسني موضوعج

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

> بس ختيه السمن عقولة ابوي يضر كثرته
> مايسوي كوليسترول وهالخربطان؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا طرشت مسج لربيعتي اتخبرها اذا صج ولا ههههههههه هي من عمان قالت بتسأل وبترد 
> حمسني موضوعج


هذا سمن البقر ودهن الغنم اللي فيه كلسترول ويسد الشرايين 
اما هذا سمن الغنم الظفاري اسالي عنه ^_* يشربونه من يوم صار

----------


## نحله ملونه

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

..

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

.
سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

..

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

.


سبحان الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 

.

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله

----------


## الغزلان

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## بنت الطموح

..............

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه 
أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه 
أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه 
أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## eRROr

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله ااستغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم 

أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

انا وياج ف كل شي .. بس انه مايمتن ومافيه كلسترول ؟

----------


## بنت الطموح

هيه حبوبه 
واسالي عنه بنات صلالة طبعا الاصلي مب المغشوش اللي فالسوق مخلوط بالزيوت و سمن البقر

----------


## عالم

موفقه الغلا 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
>

----------


## بنت الطموح

الله يوفقج حبوبه ومشكووورة عالمرور  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
>>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
>>

----------


## Cavalli_Girl

موفقه ^^

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك 
أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليك

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

مووووفقه يارب

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

.

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

>

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

.

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

================

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## أم سارونه~~

بالتوووووووووووووووفيق ^^

----------


## أم سارونه~~

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييق ^^

----------


## هيام2

اللهم إجعلنى مقيم الصلاه ومن ذريتى اللهم وتقبل دعاء

----------


## أم سارونه~~

^_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^_^

----------


## أم سارونه~~

^__^ الله يوفقج

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

شكرا حبيباتي عالرفع 
جزاكن الله خير

----------


## أنوار2009

الغالية كيف يستخدم أستخدام خارجي للبشرة مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم 
أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
*أستغفر الله 
*

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله . أستغفر الله

----------


## cute uae

موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

أستغفر الله 

..

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

.

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله

----------


## أم سارونه~~

يالسه أترياهااا هالسمن فارق الصبر ^__^

----------


## بنت الطموح

> يالسه أترياهااا هالسمن فارق الصبر ^__^


إن شاء الله فدييتج ^_*

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم >

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@@
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

!!>

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

-
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## rozee

اللَّهمَّ صَلِّ على مُحمَّدٍ ، وَعَلى آلِ مُحمَّد ، كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلى آلِ إبْرَاهِيمَ ، إنَّكَ حمِيدٌ مجيدٌ . اللهُمَّ بارِكْ عَلى مُحَمَّد ، وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّد ، كَما بَاركْتَ على آلِ إبْراهِيم ، إنَّكَ حميدٌ مجيدٌ

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
!

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
!!

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## العشق الصامت

السلام عليكم 

كيف حالك أختي بنت الطموح ؟

أبي أطلب منك سمن الغنم الأصلي 
لكن أنا مو من الامارات أنا من السعوديه 
وان شاء الله بعد 3 أسابيع راح نزور الامارات 


أبي تعطيني خبر إذا فيه إمكانية أشتريه منك هناك أو لا 


بليز لا تتأخرين علي الله يوفقك ويسعدك
بإنتظار ردك ..

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## الفراشهـ



----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفـــــع

----------


## دلع الحوامد

الله يوفقج

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
!

----------


## الـصـمـت

:MashaAllah:

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

-سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم-

----------


## بنت الطموح

استغفر الله

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم 
أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## يسمينا

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
!

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم 
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم 
أستغفر الله العظيم 
@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم 
أستغفر الله العظيم 
أستغفر الله العظيم 
أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله العظيم 
أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

############

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفـــــــــــــــــع

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفـــــــــــــــــع

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفـــــــــــــــــع 
للرفـــــــــــــــــع

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

----------------

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح

>>

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح

,,,

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

##################

----------


## بلاشر وردي

موفقة حبيبتي

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
!!!

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
..

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

>>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

>>>>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

####################

----------


## بنت الطموح

#######################

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

#####################

----------


## بنت الطموح

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## بنت الطموح

!##################!

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفـــــــــــــع

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

>>
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح

>>

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



.

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



!

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



.

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## فلونة

موفقة الغلا

 :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

>>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

...

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

.

----------


## أم الخليفي

ينفع نشربة مع أي نوع حليب ؟!

----------


## بنت الطموح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

>

----------


## بنت الطموح

> ينفع نشربة مع أي نوع حليب ؟!


هيه الغالية عادي

----------


## عزة نفس

بالتووووووووووفيق

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح

..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

..

----------


## بنت الطموح

,,

----------


## بنت الطموح

....+

----------


## بنت الطموح

..

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح

>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

--

----------


## بنت الطموح

@

----------


## بنت الطموح

...

----------


## بنت الطموح

--

----------


## بنت الطموح

!

----------


## بنت الطموح

!!

----------


## بنت الطموح

!!!

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح

@

----------


## بنت الطموح

[email protected]!

----------


## بنت الطموح

!!

----------


## بنت الطموح

1

----------


## بنت الطموح

[email protected]

----------


## بنت الطموح

,,,

----------


## بنت الطموح

11

----------


## بنت الطموح

!!

----------


## بنت الطموح

.,,,.

----------


## بنت الطموح

!!1

----------


## بنت الطموح

!!

----------


## بنت الطموح

--

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

--

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## مـــــريم

حلو موفجه غناتي

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح

--

----------


## بنت الطموح

..

----------


## بنت الطموح

.

----------


## بنت الطموح

..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح

=-

----------


## بنت الطموح

-=-=

----------


## بنت الطموح

...

----------


## بنت الطموح

-!!!!-

----------


## بنت الطموح

@!

----------


## بنت الطموح

!ّّ

----------


## بنت الطموح

-------

----------


## بنت الطموح

!!@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

!!

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## بنت الطموح

~

----------


## بنت الطموح

-

----------


## بنت الطموح

...

----------


## Blue star

موفقة

----------


## بنت الطموح

--

----------


## بنت الطموح

@!!

----------


## بنت الطموح

$#

----------


## بنت الطموح

,,,,

----------


## بنت الطموح

!!

----------


## بنت الطموح

-0

----------


## بنت الطموح

>>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

-==-

----------


## بنت الطموح

@[email protected]

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح

!

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
...

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
--

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنتـ DXB

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

-----------------

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@@@@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

################

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@@@@@

----------


## بنت الطموح

@@@@@@@@@ @

----------


## بنت الطموح

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## بنت الطموح

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## بنت الطموح

=================

----------


## بنت الطموح

------------------------

----------


## بنت الطموح

للــــــــــــــــــــــرفـــــــــــــــــــع 
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

للــــــــــــــــــــــرفـــــــــــــــــــع 
.
.

----------


## بنت الطموح

للــــــــــــــــــــــرفـــــــــــــــــــع 
.
للــــــــــــــــــــــرفـــــــــــــــــــع 
.
للــــــــــــــــــــــرفـــــــــــــــــــع 
.

----------


## تاجرة قديمة

موفقة

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح

.

----------


## بنت الطموح

!

----------


## بنت الطموح

سبحان الله

----------


## الرمش الذبوح

بالتوووووووووووووفيج غناتي 

^_^

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
>

----------


## اليامي مريامي

موفقه يالبدره

----------


## بنت الطموح

جميعا إن شاء الله 
آمين يا رب

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
-

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
!

----------


## أحلى ملك

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء 

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
>

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
>>

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
>>

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
>>

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
*>>*

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## عيوني UAE

]رَبِّي إِنِّي لِمَآ انْزَلْت الَي مِن خَيْر فَقِيْر

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

*اللهم لا تدع لنا ذنباً إلا غفرته* 
*ولا عيباً إلا سترته ولا هماً إلا فرجته*
*ولا ديناً إلا قضيته*
*ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة هي لك رضا ولنا صلاح إلا قضيتها يا أرحم الراحمين*

*اللهم إنا نسألك رحمة من عندك تهدي بها قلوبنا وتجمع بها أمرنا وتلم بها شعثنا وتحفظ بها غائبنا*
*وترفع بها شاهدنا وتبيض بها وجوهنا* 
*وتزكي بها عملنا وتلهمنا بها رشدنا*
*وترد بها الفتن عنا وتعصمنا بها من كل سوء*

*اللهم أعطنا إيماناً صادقاً ويقيناً ليس بعده كفر ورحمة ننال بها شرف كرامتك في الدنيا والآخرة*

*اللهم إنا نسألك الفوز يوم القضاء وعيش السعداء ومنزل الشهداء ومرافقة الأنبياء والنصر علي الأعداء*

*اللهم ننزل لك حاجتنا وإن قصٌـر رأينا وضعف علمنا وعملنا* 
*نفتقر الي رحمتك فنسألك يا قاضي الأمور ويا شافي الصدور أن تجيرنا من عذاب السعير ومن فتنة القبور ومن دعوة الثبور*

*سبحان من لا ينبغي التسبيح إلا له* 
*سبحان ذي الفضل والنعم* 
*سبحان ذي المجد والكرم* 
*سبحان الذي أحصى كل شيء علمه*

*اللهم فارج الهم وكاشف الغم مجيب دعوة المضطرين* 
*أجب اللهم دعاءنا واستجب لنا وتقبل منا واقض حوائجنا كلها*
*يارب العالمين*

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## النرجس

*سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنت الطموح

..

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## ام_جمعه

الغاااااااااااااليه بغيت اطرش رساله خاصه 
بس صندوق الرساااااااايل عندج فل 

الله يرضى عليج اذا ممكن يعني

----------


## mssmoony

اذا الوحدة تشربه ما تسمن ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mssmoony

اختي صندوق الرسايل اللي عندج فل 

حابه نطلب من عندج ...ما عليج امر اتفضين صندوق الرسايل 
او تحطين لج ايميل ثاني ...

----------


## until you

اااااب 

رسااايلج الخاصة ممتلئة نبا نتواصل وياج

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## ام_جمعه

ممكن تحذفين بعض الرسااااااااااائل يالغااااااليه 

ابغي اتوااااااصل معاااااااااااج 

 :28:

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفع

----------


## بنت الطموح

السمن متوفر اللي تبا تراسلني ^_^

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## بنت الطموح

__________________________________________

----------


## Miss-D&G

انتي شربتي السمن قبل تبيعينه على البنات ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الطموح

__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__

----------


## بنت الطموح

__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__

----------


## بنت الطموح

> انتي شربتي السمن قبل تبيعينه على البنات ؟؟؟


هيه أكيد وأسالي أهل صلالة عن سمن الغنم بس أهل صلالة لانه هم اللي يعرفون له ^_^

----------


## بنت الطموح

__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__

----------


## بنت الطموح

__((أستغفر الله ))__

----------


## um fa6amy

ينفع الحامل تشرب منه

----------


## بنت الطموح

__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__

----------


## بنت الطموح

__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__
__((أستغفر الله ))__

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
...

----------


## بنت الطموح

هيه ينفع للحامل

----------


## بسمه الحياه

أختي في تجارب لان الموضوع صار له سنه

----------


## بنت الطموح

------------------------------
------------------------------

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

هيه حبيبتي شي 4 تجارب وبنزلهن في موضوعي الجديد إن شاء الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله 
أستغفر الله

----------


## بنت الطموح

اللي طلبو مني وما رديت عليهم ترى السمن مخلص إن شاء الله لما اييب الدفعة الثانية بخبركن

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ربي أنت الميسر وأنت المسهل سهل أمري وحقق مطلبي وسخر لي ماهو خير لي

----------


## لولوة امها

الغاليه بغيت اطلب منج سمن الغنم ..ظروري بس متى بتوفرينه؟

----------


## لولوة امها

الغاليه بغيت اطلب منج سمن الغنم ..ظروري بس متى بتوفرينه؟

----------


## دلوعة بني جتب

> استغفر الله استغفر الله


حبيبتي بنت الطموح بعدج تبيعين سنم غنم الضفاري ؟؟ و اذا تبيعينه بغيت أتخبرج كيف أعرف الأصلي من المغشوش .. أعرف وحده تباه ادوره بس تقول خايفه يغشونها و ما يطلع الأصلي .. في النهاية هي بتشربه و بيدخل جسمها و هي متخوفه من هالناحيه ..

----------


## دلوعة بني جتب

ياليت تكتبين طريقة تواصل أسرع غير المنتدى .. الواتساب مثلا ولا الانستقرام و تسلمين .

----------

